# Croma - Electronics Megastore-TATA Ent.



## 24online (Apr 4, 2007)

it just opended in my city....did anyone visit store ?? 

how is store , products & their prices ??? 
i will visit soon......

*Croma* offers consumers more than 6000 products across 8 categories of consumer electronics and consumer durables.

check out website....
*www.cromaretail.com

also job offers : (*Mumbai / Pune / Ahmedabad)*
*www.cromaretail.com/careers.html


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 4, 2007)

hey which city is this?


----------



## iMav (Apr 4, 2007)

croma has 2 stores in mumbai ... 1 is in malad (near mindspace) .... adn the second is at juhu (opposite chandan cinema)

the stores are very good ... awesome stuff is available ... they have done justice to their concept of touch and feel before buying ... the malad croma is bigger than the juhu 1 .... juhu was croma's first store in india ... 

but things are costly there .... this may not be true always

my review: go there check out ur options then buy from where the price is less ....


----------



## Pathik (Apr 4, 2007)

yep.. Croma is awesome 4 trying out new stuff..


----------



## 24online (Apr 4, 2007)

i visited at croma today`s evening... Ahmedabad.... store is awesome...in some items , price is high....but they have varieties....consoles,games, movies-dvds, all pc stuffs, home appliances, lcd,hdtv, dvd players, mp3 players, digital cam, mobiles... 

i shocked when i see vista ultimate edition price.. its approx. Rs. 24500  , vista home edition price is Rs. 22000 ... i ask price 2-3 times to salesman & he confirms it... 

also i bought 10 dvds pack @ Rs. 200 (8X speed) of eurovision... they dont have cheaper than this.... however in other store i can get other brands at Rs. 180 ....

but mobile prices r reasonable..... they have all good branded and quality items.... 

*must visit.... but before buy do survey if u have time....*


----------



## iMav (Apr 5, 2007)

hey in mumbai the box price for ultimate was 19999/-


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 6, 2007)

D00ds!!! Croma is more like a Electronic Super Mall.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ yup we know that..


----------

